# SVS and maggies



## diego.fontana (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello everybody,

i'm looking for a sub to add to my old magneplanar MG1.5. I will use it for music listening only. NO HT

Any suggestion among SVS subs?
Are those subs adjustable for frequency response? Do they work well with this king of speakers?


Thank you

Diego Fontana


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Absolutely, SVS subs will work great with those speakers as will any wiell designed sub. 
Is this for mostly movies or music only?
What is your budget? Go with the biggest sub you can afford.


----------



## diego.fontana (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you tonyvdb....It is for music only....particularly classical, orchestral music

Diego


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Then I would look at the SVS SB series of subs. They are a sealed design and are fantastic for music.
http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/sealed-box


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The only sub I have heard in person running with Maggies that I thought sounded very nice is a REL. REL's are a different hook up then traditional HT subs. In this case you would run the maggies through the REL then the REL to the Amp.


----------



## diego.fontana (Jan 10, 2015)

I heard about REL. I saw them.....but my dealer told me the new REL's subs are very hard subs....and the only he suggested to me is a REL sub with passive woofer, no more in production. So i should buy an older model. If i well remember it s a T1. What du you think? I can get it at 700 euros.

Diego


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats alot of money for a used T1, it was $1000US new when it was available. Your connection to the REL will be a little work. You will have to solder/crimp some decent 12g wire to the little pigtail wires coming out of the maggies. Then attach the other end to Neutrik Speakon High level interconnect, (which is supplied with a new REL) for connection to the sub.

Another option imho is the HSU subs for the reason they can be converted from sealed to vented
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html. Though you may end up turning it down alot it is rather large.

What are you using to power the Maggies?


----------



## diego.fontana (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you Andre. The T1 is not used but new. For maggies i am using an old powerful Luxman M03. What about equalization of the sub? Is REL controlled by a DSP? Is it necessary to get, for example, a mini DSP? I would like to cut the sub at about 40 hz..DO you think it is a good choice? My maggies still work at that frequency


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The REL has the normal Crossover and level controls. You down load the manual from the internet. As for EQ well that depends on the room and if it has any acoustical treatments and your ears of course. I would say start out Pure then EQ until your happy. In any case the REL will sound very nice with the Maggies I am sure. When I heard the partnership with was with the T3 (smaller thenthe T1) and the MMG maggies.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My issues with REL subs is you dont get alot of sub for the money and the specifications are a little underwhelming. HSU and SVS offer a much more appealing price and their specifications are much better. For example the REL T5 only reaches down to 32Hz and costs $600USD Where the SVS SB 1000 goes well below that at 24Hz and costs only $500 Its a larger woofer and more powerful amp.


----------



## diego.fontana (Jan 10, 2015)

Dear Tony...it is not my problem to have more wats and deeper bass rather then sound quality. Maybe SVS sounds very well....i think it si pretty difficult to find out a sub woofer musicality. Anyway...i am recording your suggestions before to make a choice. Abuout my room...well its acoustically treated to reduce above all mid and high frequencies. I used a lot of absorbent panels behind the meggies and on the lateral walls. All the ceiling is absorbent and there are large carpets on the floor. No problem with bass, considering that maggies have the opposite problem


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS subs are world renowned for being very musical. They have an extremely flat response that has garnered them a very good reputation. You would be hard pressed to find any negative reviews about them. HSU also gets very good reviews.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Tony makes valid points. I heard the REL/Maggie combination in our (Tony's and mine) home town of Edmonton in one of the higher end audio stores (Audio Ark). I compared the REL T3 to a larger Paradigm sub. To me the bass of the REL seemed to extend the maggies where the Paradigm made itself known. I found the REL more appealing for music (I sampled some Pink Floyd) where I found the Paradigm better for the transients in movie. I was not looking to extend the range of my mains so I filed them in the back of my mind. They are certainly expensive, you may want to find out what the shipping is on the HSU, I personaly prefer and sealed sub for music and ported for theater.


----------

